# Old house/barn, near Alyth, Scotland, Aug'08



## spacepunk (Aug 5, 2008)

We almost missed this one as it was hidden away on the roadside by loads of undergrowth and trees. Well spotted Smellycat!

Woah there it is!






The side door lead into a small barn type area.





Nature creeping in thru the roof.





Old sink.





The main room.





Couldn't get up the stairs.





But I did manage to get a peak to the upper floor.





Wow! A newspaper 6 months before I was born. June 1963 with the Profumo affair!





The front door.





Wallpaper shot.





Love'n'peace.
SP.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 5, 2008)

What, no Ned activity? Nice one.


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's to far away for their little legs to pedal those BMXs.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 5, 2008)

Great find. I would love something like that to find, do up and live in.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow that newspaper is quite a find. And dope plants on the walpaper too!


----------



## Smellycat (Aug 5, 2008)

ha ha, thats 2 mentions i've got in the last 2 posts. I'll become as well known as you soon.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 5, 2008)

I do like this, this is a place I'd love to do up as well. Like the shelving on the left hand side of the kitchen and the old enamal sink, and the fireplace upstairs. Very nice find, love places like this just hidden away.

Cheers, like the pics too.

 Sal


----------



## jaydee (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but this cottage has been put on the market recently for offers over £90,000! Went for a wee nosey around but only real change is that undergrowth has been cut back!


----------

